
iPhone 7 Camera Review: Rwanda - davidbarker
http://austinmann.com/trek/iphone-7-camera-review-rwanda
======
Retr0spectrum
> Note: It does find “dog” with no problem, but it does not yet find
> “gorilla.”

This is probably intentional, to avoid embarrasing false-positives:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33347866](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33347866)

------
npgatech
This is a great review to see how pictures turn out in real-life but there is
absolutely no scientific method or objective measure in their efforts.

You need a standard to compare things.

I stopped watching at "With the new release of telephoto lens, what is the
best location to test it? Africa". That makes zero sense to me.

~~~
perishabledave
There are and will be plenty of reviews with in-depth comparison shots. Ars
Technica already has a few and I'm sure there will be more to follow. This
however is something quite different which makes it a great review.

~~~
npgatech
They could have done iPhone 6s vs. iPhone 7 photos, side-by-side but they
didn't.

I can't tell if the camera is great or the pictures look great because of the
location. What is the point of this review?

It should be titled "iPhone 7 sample photos & videos taken at a spectacular
location."

~~~
reustle
The point of the location is to make it interesting. Sure, he can go out in
any local town and take a bunch of photos of normal stuff, but that would be
pretty boring. This type of review is meant to both test the hardware, and be
an interesting adventure / trip. You see them frequently switching between 1x
and 2x, which I spent a lot of time rewinding and re-watching as someone who
does a lot of travel photography through only my phone.

Let them have some fun...

------
neom
That is some seriously seriously ugly bokeh in the image of Mariyane. As
someone who has won three emmys for production, I would never present an image
like that. The dynamic range however, is really great.

~~~
Falcon9
Agreed. That's the kind of image that will be greatly enhanced by the faked
software bokeh coming in a software update soon.

